# Pass Strategy



## Limamike (May 25, 2017)

Folks, just wanted to share the number of books I rolled in with April 17th. Had I done this the first time, perhaps I would not have failed.  It documented well on this board, I failed by 1 or 2 in October 16.  The same day, I failed, I started studying. This may not work for some, perhaps you want to take a week off or two. But #NeverGiveUp and Never let someone tell you that you have too many books. I used all of them. And I used them well.


----------



## Owism (May 26, 2017)

Limamike said:


> Folks, just wanted to share the number of books I rolled in with April 17th. Had I done this the first time, perhaps I would not have failed.  It documented well on this board, I failed by 1 or 2 in October 16.  The same day, I failed, I started studying. This may not work for some, perhaps you want to take a week off or two. But #NeverGiveUp and Never let someone tell you that you have too many books. I used all of them. And I used them well.
> 
> View attachment 9642


Just want to emphasize to only use books you actually referenced during practice so you know where to find things by tabbing them


----------



## dimockman (May 26, 2017)

I had at least 20 references. Used almost all of them. Start tabbing ASAP ! I waited until 3 weeks before the test. Barely got it done !

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpalframan (May 26, 2017)

The best advice I received was to get the CERM Quick Reference Equation book and then annotate the heck out of it.  It was especially helpful to be able to find things quickly for the morning session and not have to flip through all the pages in the CERM to know what the variables represented.  I practiced with this book a lot so I knew where everything was and I managed to get through the Civil morning session in 3 hours (with only two problems that I skipped).  

View attachment 9647


----------



## kpalframan (May 26, 2017)

Oops, didn't realize this was for in the Power PE forum. Perhaps my strategy will still work for some of you though.


----------



## BigWheel (May 26, 2017)

I got notice that I passed the FE on August 19, 2016 and immediately went online and bought all of the study material I used for the PE, which includes CI, Lanza, PPI, Graffeo, and NCEES Practice Exam. I had decided that I would start "seriously" studying after the Thanksgiving holiday.

As the items I bought trickled in, I would casually flip through the pages to get a feel for the material that I would soon be studying in more detail. I then went online and reviewed the Complex Imaginary videos on YouTube and found my way to the www.electricalpereview.com website where I registered for Zach Stone's free online course. I then began to consolidate all of my college materials and my work references that I thought would contain the material covered in the Exam Specifications.

After the Thanksgiving Holiday, I started with electricalpereview.com and went through the entire course, building my study binder as I went along. I completed the course one full week before it went to a paid subscription format and considered paying to keep the subscription so that I could continue to review and study the material that I felt I could use more work on, but ultimately decided that it was time to start practicing taking the exams, so I declined to do the paid subscription and then started working through the practice exams I bought. I want to note here that I would interleave Zach's course work with practice exams because I felt that both were important.

Here is my personal review of the material I studied - your experience may differ from mine:

*WWW.ELECTRICALPEREVIEW.COM REVIEW:*

The course material covered was concise, orderly, and explained in a manner that was easy for me to follow. I feel like Zach summarized it best when he said, "the material covered on the PE Exam is a mile wide, but you'll only scratch an inch deep," and that was his approach to his examples and study material. The best quality, I felt, about Zach's course is that he was not only very responsive to questions submitted via email (a turn-around time of less than 24-hours for a reply was not unusual), but he was also very willing to look at examples where I found what I thought were errors in the way the question was set up. He was also available for consult when I worked through practice exam problems from other authors! In summary, I feel like Zach's course really went a long way towards my preparation. He and his course both were a very helpful resource, and I personally feel it was worth the time and effort.

*COMPLEX IMAGINARY (SECOND EDITION) REVIEW:*

I worked three of the four practice exams and felt that I was sufficiently prepared for the PE based on my performance with these tests...until I took the NCEES practice exam. Don't get me wrong - the CI tests were very helpful, if for no other reason than it exposed me to a lot of different types of material and potential exam questions, I just think that I went into this resource thinking that it was sufficient for passing the PE exam, but honestly, not one of these reviewed items are sufficient alone, in my opinion.

Prior to taking the NCEES practice exam, I felt that the level of difficulty of the questions in these practice exams were about what I could expect on the actual exam. I averaged anywhere from 70% to 85% on the test results and it took me about 3 hours to work through each session. After taking the NCEES practice exam, I realized that I needed to shift my study toward more knowledge of the subject matter, and so moved to studying Lanza's book.

*CORY LANZA (THIRD EDITION) REVIEW:*

The introduction is a definite "must read" for anyone thinking about taking the exam. I adopted the strategy he proposed in the "Taking The Exam" portion of the introduction and used it during all practice exams and the real exam and I honestly feel that the strategy he lays out absolutely works (it did for me, anyway). I felt that his practice exam questions were too "softball" for my taste - it was not unusual for me to sit back in my recliner and take one of his tests while drinking a glass of scotch and watching TV with the wife and still pass, so I was worried that if I spent too much time in this book's practice tests, I might miss out on better opportunities to test myself, so I moved on to Graffeo's book. Note: after taking the real test, I wish I had worked through more of Lanza's practice exams. There was a lot material on the real exam that I felt were more "knowledge based" than "calculation based," and I think Lanza's material would have been a good supplement to the other material I studied.

*ALEXANDER GRAFFEO (JULY 2016 PRINTING) REVIEW:*

Other than my hand-written study binder, this book is probably the most annotated, highlighted, flagged, and studied resource I used leading up to the exam. My mistake was I took his practice exam first. I scored a 72.5% (58/80) and it took me the entire 8 hours. When I finished the practice test, it occurred to me that the resource I needed to use to reduce the time of the test and improve my score was the material he provided in his book (for some strange reason, I used all of my other resources instead of the Graffeo book for problems I got stuck on). I then went back and studied the whole book cover-to-cover and I'm glad I did. It is a very well-written resource and I feel like I retained the information I studied from this book more than the other resources I studied.

*NCEES PRACTICE EXAM:*

It doesn't get any more real than this. I purposely delayed opening this or even peeking into it until about 1 month before the exam date. When I took this practice exam, I felt frustrated, rushed, disorganized, and thoroughly unprepared for the exam. I had convinced myself that I was not prepared and that I was getting ready to fail the exam in April. I scored about a 60% on the morning session, it took all four hours, and I decided to quit the test and did not work the afternoon session.

I got frustrated with myself and thought that I had wasted my time over the previous 4 months of preparation, but after a couple of days I looked over the wreckage objectively and realized that what I _really _needed was a better way of organizing my reference material if I was going to pass.

I removed all tabs from my reference material, printed a copy of the exam specifications, highlighted each major section of the exam specifications with a different color highlighter, and then bought tabs of the same color to tab my material with, complete with a hand-written brief description of the tabbed location's content. I put the highlighted exam specs at the front of my study binder and when I was stuck on a subject, I could quickly identify a general location in my reference material where that information could be found. This greatly increased my "look-up" speed, as it required me to only examine 1/4th of the tabs (the color that matched the major section I was interested in). I also tabbed all helpful tables along the bottom of the my reference material, rather than along the edge with the rest of the tabs.

*T-1 MONTH TO EXAM DATE:*

I spent three weeks reviewing all of the material I felt I struggled with the most. The final week before the test, I cracked the NCEES exam book open again. While I knew what my score was on the first half, I was so utterly defeated when I took it the first time that I didn't even bother to review the material that I missed, which turned out to be a good thing. The reason why is I went into this second attempt with no prior knowledge of what I missed and why I missed it, so it was like taking the morning session for the first time (I didn't take the afternoon session on my first attempt, so it really was new to me). On this attempt, it took all eight hours to work both sessions and I scored a 75% on it, so I felt pretty good this time around.

*EXAM DAY:*

Morning session was not too bad for me. I felt like it was my stronger session. I had about 30 minutes left over when I had answered all of my questions, which gave me time to review the two or three I marked for review if I had time. I ultimately didn't make any changes to any questions during my review. I worked about 20 to 25 problems on my first pass through this session, if I recall correctly.

After lunch, I went into the afternoon session with a lot of confidence. I was upbeat and ready to go and get it finished. When they allowed us to start, I went through my first pass and had only answered about 10 questions. My first thought was, "Uh, oh...I'm in trouble."

My second pass was all code-related questions, which I'm pretty handy with, but that only netted two or three more questions answered, so I was left with 27 or so questions to work out in the time left (about 3.5 hours), which was about 7-8 minutes per question. By the time I got through my third-pass questions, I did a quick count and calculation and found that I only had about 3 minutes per question to work on my fourth pass questions. I began to panic and wondered if I would finish the exam guessing or if I could actually work this out. I read through my fourth-pass questions and worked the ones I knew I could do if I took my time and relaxed. Before I knew it, I hear them calling "15 minutes left." I had three more questions to answer, so I had worked myself back up to 5 minutes per question. I answered two of them best I could when they called "5 minutes left." I spent the next four minutes thumbing through every reference material I had at my disposal and never did find the answer, so I ultimately made a guess when they called "1 minute left." I guessed, put my pencil down and began packing up my material feeling like I had a 60/40 shot at passing.

Here is a list of the material I took with me to the exam. The *bolded *material is material I actually used during the exam (neglecting the last question where I thumbed through all of my reference material in a desperate attempt to find the answer), but I did review everything I brought to some extent. _Italicized _material is where I spent the lion's share of study and review.


NFPA 780 LIGHTNING PROTECTION SYSTEMS, 2014 EDITION

*NESC, 2012*

NESC HANDBOOK, 2012

*NEC, 2014*

_THE ELECTRICAL ENGINEER'S GUIDE TO PASSING THE POWER PE EXAM, ALEXANDER GRAFFEO_

_COMPLEX IMAGINARY POWER PRACTICE EXAM_

COMPLEX IMAGINARY ELECTRICAL CODE DRILL BOOK

SPIN-UP FOR THE ELECTRICAL AND COMPUTER ENGINEERING PE EXAM (POWER), CORY LANZA

*ELECTRICAL ENGINEER'S PORTABLE HANDBOOK, SECOND EDITION, ROBERT HICKEY*

*POWER SYSTEM ANALYSIS, SECOND EDITION, CHARLES GROSS*

IEEE ORANGE BOOK

IEEE GREEN BOOK

IEEE GRAY BOOK

CAMARA PRACTICE PROBLEMS

*CAMARA POWER REFERENCE MANUAL*

CAMARA QUICK REFERENCE

CAMARA PRACTICE EXAMS

STANDARD HANDBOOK FOR ELECTRICAL ENGINEERS, TWELFTH EDITION, DONALD G. FINK/H. WAYNE BEATY

HANDBOOK OF ELECTRIC POWER CALCULATIONS, THIRD EDITION, H. WAYNE BEATY

SCHAUM'S GUIDE 3000 SOLVED PROBLEMS IN ELECTRIC CIRCUITS, SYED A. NASAR

_*HAND-WRITTEN STUDY BINDER FROM ELECTRICALPEREVIEW.COM*_

*UGLY'S ELECTRICAL REFERENCES*

NCEES PRACTICE EXAM


----------



## BigWheel (May 26, 2017)

Just to complete the review...I work in a field where I use NFPA Standards every day, so while I brought every NFPA Standard I use on a daily basis with me to the exam, I only used the NEC and NESC for the exam.


----------



## BigWheel (May 26, 2017)

...well, not _every_ NFPA standard, but the ones actually related to Power Engineering. I use a lot of standards in my line of work, and my *previous* line of work. 

Man, I wish I could edit my posts.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (May 29, 2017)

> On 5/26/2017 at 5:29 PM, BigWheel said:
> I got notice that I passed the FE on August 19, 2016 and immediately went online and bought all of the study material I used for the PE, which includes CI, Lanza, PPI, Graffeo, and NCEES Practice Exam. I had decided that I would start "seriously" studying after the Thanksgiving holiday.
> 
> As the items I bought trickled in, I would casually flip through the pages to get a feel for the material that I would soon be studying in more detail. I then went online and reviewed the Complex Imaginary videos on YouTube and found my way to the www.electricalpereview.com website where I registered for Zach Stone's free online course. I then began to consolidate all of my college materials and my work references that I thought would contain the material covered in the Exam Specifications.
> ...




Thank you for the mention and congrats again on passing the Electrical Power PE Exam. 

I'm very glad you found my material and support via email helpful! 

Go order that stamp and seal when you get your license number and go celebrate! 

-Zach Stone, P.E.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jun 2, 2017)

BigWheel........I passed the PE prior to Zach Stone's course but it's good to hear several positive reviews about it.  Sounds like a good course.  Your test taking strategy was very similar to mine and we used several of the same materials.  I totally embraced Spinup's test taking strategy and highly recommend it.  I also had what I felt was an interesting strategy about the problems I knew nothing about and had to guess. (Thankfully there weren't that many.)  Whatever letter was trending the most in my other answers I chose that one for those remaining problems.  It was probably no better than just doing a straight guess but it made me feel better in that I was able to apply some kind of logical process.    Congratulations!


----------



## BigWheel (Jun 2, 2017)

KatyLied P.E. said:


> BigWheel........I passed the PE prior to Zach Stone's course but it's good to hear several positive reviews about it.  Sounds like a good course.  Your test taking strategy was very similar to mine and we used several of the same materials.  I totally embraced Spinup's test taking strategy and highly recommend it.
> 
> (truncated)


Ya! @Electrical PE Review and @spinup are very good. If anyone reading these endorsements have access to either one, choose both!


----------

